#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 超級巨狗

## wingwolf

巨大的狗

應該有一些真實的有一些合成的……

----------


## 步

快跟白馬一樣大了W

好驚人哦!!


倒數第三張是哈士奇嗎?

----------


## Rocko

哈哈! 實在是太扯了.

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

哇塞....
好...大
巨型老虎狗....還有藏獒
有些是假的吧....
有些可能是真的

如果養隻這樣的看門犬........
一定沒人敢來偷東西......

----------


## 許狼中將

大的有點離譜啊！
不過聽說那麼大的狗也是存在的…

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

好壯觀喔 0.0
這真的是狗嗎?

搞不好真的有合成的....
還是現在科學真的那麼發達?!.....

----------


## 天

因該有合成吧
不然會不會太大隻了~

----------


## 阿翔

不是啦…
根本就沒有合成，
外國也好像有新聞報導過這一種狗的，
如果其中一隻是真的話，
那麼其他人也沒有必要去合成這些圖了。

----------


## lan

好大呀!!~沒想到會有那麼大隻的狗

我還是第一次見到呢！!~一開始原以

為是合成的.但看到翔的留言後才知道

不是.我也好想要有一隻唷!~毛茸茸的!!~

----------


## 柴田 雷

不，合成是有可能的，

但我相信這是真的。

（網路中也有很多人很會合成  :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

不管有沒有合成
我都想要一隻啦0w0   可以當護衛獸
超酷的

----------


## 阿翔

翔看了一會…
覺得第三、四張也有可能是合成的…
因為是影子的問題吧，
第三、四張好像沒有大狗的影子，
影子是最難「造」的地方喔！

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

真大!! (驚)

如果這種狗狗成為一般寵物，不知道怎麼養XD

一天吃好幾百公斤的食物= =|||

我想用處應該就是可以騎狗當作汽車代步吧~

省油錢也減少資源XD  (被打)

----------


## 犬麟

我可以證實喔!!
這些狗狗是真的!!
我本來就是走寵物經營方面的
所以對狗狗的部分認識不少~~
也因為我很喜歡大狗
因此實際走訪了很多犬舍~~
這些大狗阿~~~
我真的看過喔!!
實際看到之後真的會下一跳喔!!
那些圖裡面有些是一種叫做獵鹿犬和獵狼犬的狗
那真的很大隻
圖裡面還有大丹狗和古英國牧羊犬、獒犬.....
這些大狗都好棒喔

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

我相信喔!
但，
這些狗....
好大喔!
雖然沒我們龍族大~
(謎:你來鬧的啊!)
不過，
假如可以的話，
龍想養養看!
不知道有沒有獸跟龍一樣的想法???

----------


## 狼佐

第一張是古代牧羊犬~還蠻常見的狗種吧
很大是真的唷

第二張我個人認為是合成放大
往下拉可以發現正面
那種狗我印象中好像沒這麼大

第三張可能是敖犬或鬃獅
這種大小也是真的存在~
其他的不予置評啦XDD

然後是這幾張



*這是千真萬確的大小!*

這種狗叫做愛爾蘭獵狼犬
沒錯他是*獵狼*的
是全世界"最高"的狗種
但體型不算粗壯

之前看過電視上有
黃金獵犬在這種狗旁邊整個就變成吉娃娃XD..

----------


## wingwolf

感謝狼佐提供的資料
那個狗真的大得太離譜了……




> 身高：公86公分左右／母76公分左右


看到這個後我想到——



> 肩高：66~91公分


真的好大啊……
我們碰到他真的要當心了……
（竟然還是專門獵我們的，恐怖……）

----------

